# Blank screen after flashing PB2.2



## xdstx (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi I know I am a new member so I probably won't get many views, but I seriously need some help and I have been lurking this community for very long.. I am a DX running CM7-GB fresh and I tried installing the pb2.2 following all the necessary steps and when it said to boot into CWR and flash "flashme.zip" I did

I rebooted the system and the motorola red logo appeared. But following afterwards is just a blank screen of nothingness. I don't understand why this has happen, but I am really desperate on fixing it now because I am phoneless. Please if you know what is going on help me.

Thank you


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

This happened to me and I couldn't even flash CM7 (I was on MIUI and had access to DXC'S custom boot menu) and nothing helped. SBF as soon as possible to avoid your battery dying.


----------



## xdstx (Sep 30, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> This happened to me and I couldn't even flash CM7 (I was on MIUI and had access to DXC'S custom boot menu) and nothing helped. SBF as soon as possible to avoid your battery dying.


I've tried SBFing but RSDlite doesnt recognize it..or it won't show up on the devices list for some reason.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried the linux sbf cd? Just burn it to cd or usb drive and boot your computer into it.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

And don't sweat a low post count, we all have questions.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Once you get up an running again make sure you delete the "unthrottle" folder on your SD card or your will have the same issue again.


----------

